# General or Powermatic



## Kevin Toney (Aug 21, 2012)

Although I am new to woodworking, I have convinced myself to take my shop to the next level. Although expensive, I am going to purchase a band saw, jointer, and planer very soon. My question is, which of either General or Powermatic produces the best quality equipment? Is there a difference between General and General International? Which has the longest/best warranty? Who has the best on-line or over-the-phone answers? Hopefully, service won't be an issue, but which of these two companies provides the best service?

Many thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I cannot say which company, General or Powermatic is best for your needs.

General used to be made in Canada. They created an offshore company General International which makes the machines in Asia. At the start in Taiwan. Not sure these days.

Sad to say a few weeks ago General announced they were going to stop Canadian manufacturing, so any General machines are before the assembly lines were shut down.

Powermatic are also now made in Asia, likely Taiwan.

So the country of origin for General International and Powermatic may be the same.

I have a Powermatic drill press. I have not needed to call tech support, so cannot comment on how good this may or may not be.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Both are premium companies, and like Dave said, both have or are moving their manufacturing offshore, so it really comes down to what color do you like, yellow or green? Locating parts for Powermatic, if needed, might be easier in the U.S. due to larger distribution base.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 5 Grizzly stationary tools and like them*

Their 19" bandsaw is top notch, their 8" long bed jointer is smooth as glass and the 20" planer doesn't even slow down, and 2 - 3 HP shapers. 
The quality is just as good as any... I also have a 12" Powermatic table saw, and a General 24" dual drum sander to compare with. Don't necessarily be "brand limited", but if I were to only have one brand it would be Grizzly and they have different levels/grades of quality within product lines.
Blades and cutter have more to do with finish quality than anything else... a highly precision ground table will not make the cut any better.  bill


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Powermatic.

That said, you don't need to buy all one brand. I have several older Powermatic machines and they are fantastic. I also have a couple Grizzly machines and am very happy with them as well. You may want to look at SawStop for table saw. A friend of mine has several Steel City machines that he is happy with.


----------



## Kevin Toney (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, fantastic responses! The reason for my selecting Powermatic and/or General is simply because there are two dealers within 60 miles. I have researched Jet, Delta, Grizzly, and others but those dealers are much farther away or nonexistent. Please send more...every little bit helps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's always best to evaluate each tool for it's merits as opposed to buying based solely on brand. While they're still available though, I'd be leaning heavily toward the Canadian made General equipment.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Canadian made General equipment is the way to go. Quite simply the best machines in the world from the best country in the world.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> Quite simply the best machines in the world from the best country in the world.


Ahh... so they are made in Thailand?


----------



## Kevin Toney (Aug 21, 2012)

It seems as though the longer I wait and the more I research, the more expensive machine I find to become my #1 priority. Thanks for the opinions. I hope I can have these behemoths delivered and off-loaded.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Wood4Brains said:


> Ahh... so they are made in Thailand?


Nope. Drummondville, Quebec, Canada


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Redrox007 said:


> Canadian made General equipment is the way to go. Quite simply the best machines in the world from the best country in the world.


You mean just north of the best country in the world.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

VIFmike said:


> You mean just north of the best country in the world.


No. I mean the best country in the world. Canada.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Canada - leading the world in not starting illegal wars like it's southern neighbor.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Redrox007 said:


> Canada - leading the world in not starting illegal wars like it's southern neighbor.


Just gettin' nasty now...:thumbdown:


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Redrox007 said:


> No. I mean the best country in the world. Canada.


Looks like its going to be hard to take you serious from now on. Lol studies and opinions favor the US as the best country. The ONLY people who think that are about 20% of the Canadian population lol


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Redrox007 said:


> Canada - leading the world in not starting illegal wars like it's southern neighbor.


Nothing illegal about any war the US has started. If we were not here to protect your ass, sell you the best military equipment in the world and train you on it you would be speaking German or Russian right now. All we need is a little thanks. All we need is a "thanks" now and then. Your welcome.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK, ok simmer down. I've enjoyed every visit I've made to Canada and I can't think of one Canadian I've met who I wouldn't like to meet again. Of all the countries to be next to in the world I think Canada is awesome and when push comes to shove we're fighting side by side. I love my country and proud to be an American but I find that no reason to bash another. (A little kidding around on the other hand is fair game. :yes: )


And I'd still go with Powermatic :thumbsup:


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm cool with Canada.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Being both machines are now Tiawanese, may I agree with wood-n-things on Grizzly. Fifteen years of arn purchaces with nary a problem customer service couldn't solve fairly quick. That, they got right!
Those that know us on this forum however, know that we have been fighting to keep outsourcing to a minimum and bring our manufacturing jobs back to where they belong, here...proudly made in USA! 
We have many idieas on how to do this, but we need to group together "buying power", for one! Our thoughts a apolitical, but more common sense.
Not to mention that our returning hero women and men (ladies' first), and our own children need a part of the American Dream Pie (vets first, of course)...I could go on, and we will, in a respectable manner where all ideas are welcome!!!!!! 
Private and public messages welcome. PLEASE, RACIAL/HATE/INAPPROPROATE comments, (as forum rules dictate) will fall upon deaf ears to us!!!!!!!!!!
"Once the ball is rolling, othere must push it along"!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------

